# RecipeDB - Fourstar Red Ale



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

Fourstar Red Ale  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 2g Chalk Mash5g CaCl BoilMelanoiden is Dingemans Biscuit and Carared is JW Crystal in real recipe.I originally used 170g of RB in the recipe but have adjusted here to fix the only problem with this beer which was the colour.The way i designed the recipe in beersmith i accidently added the wrong roast barley instead of JW RB which made the colour too dark, in future i'd make it with 100g of roast barley as noted instead of 170g to adjust the colour down.A Great beer. Well received by all.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.2 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.2 kg JWM Caramalt    0.2 kg Weyermann Carared    0.1 kg JWM Roast Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 23.9 IBU   Efficiency 68%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 36 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## ianh (23/5/10)

Interesting yeast choice for an Irish Red Ale. Also to me the colour is still too dark I would halve the roast barley or use chocolate malt.
Great fan of Irish Red Ales


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/10)

Or sub all the roast barley with 250 of Caraaroma. I agree with the bittering-only addition, should let those yummy malts shine through. Also the carapils is interesting, as most commercial examples are served on nitro, the creamier a head you can get then the most authentic. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Synthetase (29/8/11)

Tasty drop this. I dropped the roast down as suggested, bittered with EKG and northdown and fermented out with Wyeast 1084. It's going down well, cheers for sharing.


----------

